# SQL: nur bestimmte Werte in einer Spalte



## frankenschorsch (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo !
Ich hab eine ganz einfache Frage: 
Wie veranlasse ich eine Oracle-Datenbank dazu, in einer bestimmten Spalte nur bestimmte Werte zuzulassen ?
Beispiel: 
Spalte heisst "Trainer" und ich möchte nur die Werte "Rehhagel" , "Hitzfeld", "Lothar", "Finke" zulassen !
Ich brauch hierfür die SQL-Anweisung !

Recht herzlichen Dank im voraus.

Gruss, Chrisitan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Das kannst du mit Check Constraints machen ... ;-)

Siehe Beispiel:


```
create table trainer
(
id int constraint pkID PRIMARY KEY,
name varchar2(30) constraint chkName check(name in("Rehagel","Hitzfeld","Lothar","Finke"))
);
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## frankenschorsch (14. Juli 2004)

Das hilft mir weiter, danke !
Gruss, Christian


----------

